
Show HN: Clinical Trials Watch – Automated Clinical Trial and Sponsor Monitoring - batub
https://clinicaltrialswatch.com/
======
batub
Hello,

This service was created for anyone who wants to keep track of specific
clinical trials or sponsors without having to manually look them up everyday
or every couple days.

Individuals can use this service to get email notifications when a clinical
trial, they are interested in, is updated. For example, if I'm interested in
the progress of NCT04328961 (Hydroxychloroquine for COVID-19 PEP), I can add
it to my watch list so whenever any update is posted for the trial on
ClinicalTrials.gov, I will receive an email within fifteen minutes with a link
to the changes.

Investors can use Clinical Trials Watch to monitor progress in companies they
have financial stakes in. Numerous examples exist, but perhaps the most recent
was when Ionis Pharmaceuticals (NASDAQ: IONS) dropped 5% in intraday trading
after an update on ClinicalTrials.gov said recruitment was suspended in one of
their studies
([https://thefly.com/landingPageNews.php?id=3045791](https://thefly.com/landingPageNews.php?id=3045791))

Finally, businesses and pharmaceutical companies can use this service to
monitor or keep track of a competitor's public progress.

Hopefully Clinical Trials Watch will be useful for some of you!

